# مجموعة مواد تدريبية باللغة العربية



## د جمعة داود (23 مايو 2014)

بفضل الله تعالي قمت بعمل مجموعة من المواد التدريبية باللغة العربية في عدة موضوعات أرجو أن تستفيدوا منها، وهي علي موقع أكديميا المجاني وأيضا موقع جامعة أم القري كالتالي:

*1- الدليل التدريبي لبرنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية **Arc Map* * :*

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod ArcMap Tutorial Arabic.pdf

An ARABIC Tutorial for ArcMAP GIS software ط§ظ„ط¯ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¯ط±ظٹط¨ظٹ ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ ظ†ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹط© ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

*2- الدليل التدريبي لبرنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية **Arc ToolBox* *:*

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/p...les/4260086/ArcToolBox Arabic Gomaa_Dawod.pdf

An ARABIC Tutorial to ArcTollBox GIS Program ط§ظ„ط¯ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¯ط±ظٹط¨ظٹ ظ„ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ طµظ†ط¯ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظˆط§طھ | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

*3- معجم مصطلحات النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع:*

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_GPS_Glossary_Ar_v1.pdf
and:
ARABIC Glossary of GPS ظ…ط¹ط¬ظ… ظ…طµط·ظ„ط­ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu


*4- تحميل ملفات نموذج الارتفاعات الرقمية **SRTM3* :
SRTM DEM (in ARABIC) طھط­ظ…ظٹظ„ ظ…ظ„ظپط§طھ ظ†ظ…ظˆط°ط¬ ط§ظ„ط§ط±طھظپط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‚ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

*5- المرجع الجيوديسي و نظام احداثيات المملكة العربية السعودية:*

Geodetic Datum of Saudi Arabia (in ARABIC) ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¬ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط¯ظٹط³ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹ | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

*6- تحسين دقة حسابات الجي بي أس:*

IGS GPS Products (in ARABIC) طھط­ط³ظٹظ† ط¯ظ‚ط© ط­ط³ط§ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

*7- الجي بي أس والجيويد:*

GPS and the Geoid (in ARABIC) ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆظٹط¯ | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

*8- معجم مصطلحات المساحة الجيوديسية:*

ARABIC Geodestic Glossary ظ…ط¹ط¬ظ… ظ…طµط·ظ„ط­ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط¯ظٹط³ظٹط© | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu


*9- شرح بعض أدوات برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية **Arc ToolBox* :

Few ArcToolBox Commands in ARABIC ط´ط±ط­ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط£ظˆط§ظ…ط± ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ طµظ†ط¯ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظˆط§طھ | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم سرا


----------



## samy903 (10 يناير 2015)

*خدمات اعداد ومراجعه المشاريع و الابحاث العلميه *
*دكتوراه له العديد من الابحاث المنشوره عالميا في تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد ونظم المعلومات الجغرافيه خبره في اعداد المشاريع والرسائل العلميه باللغتين وكذلك تنظيم دورات تدريبيه في وقت وجيز*
* للباحثين و المهتمين 
_________________
تم حذف باقي الموضوع لكونه تجاري
المشرف
*


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك، وجعل كل هذه الاعمال والمساهمات المتميزة في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.

​​


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (26 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا د/جمعه داوود وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## descovery_2000 (7 سبتمبر 2017)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------

